# A little nervous...



## LindsayH (Sep 17, 2018)

I've found myself doing some goat sitting in Luton, but in two weeks time when I'm done I should really bite the bullet and find my way to the other side of the channel. I'm a little nervous. I'm trying to ignore all the scaremongers and ridiculous stories but apart from anything else, I've done very little driving abroad. I've also just spoken to a couple whose cab was broken into twice in Spain while they were sleeping in the back. They did add that they still had a fantastic time and it wouldn't stop them going again but I'm still a little worried. I'm sure I'll be fine after a while when I've got my confidence up, but does anyone have any advice for the first few days/weeks? Especially if I'm on my own?  Does it help to have a plan/itinerary to start with? How far should I plan to go on the first day do you think? I am vaguely heading for a friend's house near Langres so I'll have a breather there and find my feet.
I have bought the usual gubbins (bulbs,triangle etc.) and just found out my Euro rating so I can buy a Critair sticker. Do I need a sticker for other countries too? Do I need headlight deflectors? I think I'll try and seek out other van peeps as much as possible to start with so I can learn some stuff. Any thoughts appreciated!
I'll do another thread for my specific gas questions I think...
Thanks - Lindsay x


----------



## mark61 (Sep 17, 2018)

No right way, do what you feel happiest. Theres certainly no harm in having a plan/itinery,  you either stick to it or you don't. 
Same with how far to drive, some people like to do a few hours each day, all depends. I prefer to get the long drive out the way as soon as possible, thats not for everyone though. Depends how long you've got for holidays. 

Apart from crit air, the only other one needed at moment is for Germany. Again many people don't bother. I have the sticker, still in glovebox though.

The only thing I worry about is, have I got enough tea bags. 

I'd get a high viz and beam deflectors, again many don't bother with them, they are only a few quid, and one thing less to stress about.


----------



## alcam (Sep 17, 2018)

LindsayH said:


> I've found myself doing some goat sitting in Luton, but in two weeks time when I'm done I should really bite the bullet and find my way to the other side of the channel. I'm a little nervous. I'm trying to ignore all the scaremongers and ridiculous stories but apart from anything else, I've done very little driving abroad. I've also just spoken to a couple whose cab was broken into twice in Spain while they were sleeping in the back. They did add that they still had a fantastic time and it wouldn't stop them going again but I'm still a little worried. I'm sure I'll be fine after a while when I've got my confidence up, but does anyone have any advice for the first few days/weeks? Especially if I'm on my own?  Does it help to have a plan/itinerary to start with? How far should I plan to go on the first day do you think? I am vaguely heading for a friend's house near Langres so I'll have a breather there and find my feet.
> I have bought the usual gubbins (bulbs,triangle etc.) and just found out my Euro rating so I can buy a Critair sticker. Do I need a sticker for other countries too? Do I need headlight deflectors? I think I'll try and seek out other van peeps as much as possible to start with so I can learn some stuff. Any thoughts appreciated!
> I'll do another thread for my specific gas questions I think...
> Thanks - Lindsay x



Been going to France and Spain for several years never had a problem with break ins . People you are referring to have been incredibly unlucky .
When I first started I was fairly nervous but experience brings confidence and awareness . 
Stay in your comfort zone initially and you can broaden your horizons gradually , when you feel safe to do so .
I still feel , every time I set off , that its a big adventure . Enjoy .


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks for the reply Mark! 
The tea issue is actually very important to me  I'll stock up!
Regarding how far to drive, I'm more thinking that the places to park within a short distance of Calais are likely to be quite busy?
I know the answer to most of this is to get on and do it, but you read so much about you must have this credit card and not park near motorways and aires are often full and you'll get gassed ( :raofl: ) and you'll get parking tickets if you don't know local bylaws as there aren't always signs etc etc. It's just a little intimidating to someone who is new to van life and it's hard to sort the wheat from the chaff so to speak. I'm sure a week in a lot of these worries will have dissipated. I think I'll look for a nice looking aire somewhere not too far from Reims and go from there x


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks Alcam! It's reassuring to hear you were also quite nervous but grew in confidence. I'm sure the more people like you I hear from the better I'll feel. I do wish I still had my dog by my side, I feel so much less brave now she's not around.


----------



## mark61 (Sep 17, 2018)

Have a look at the POI's, plenty within an hour of Calais, if one is full, you are never far from the next. I know people don't recomend parking at motorway services, I find them very handy on a long trip, and so do thousands of others, some times of year they are full with MH's, cars and motrobikes with tents too sometimes.


----------



## 1807truckman (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi, just go for it, we've never met anyone who has been broken into so it's not that common, just do what feels comfortable for you, if somewhere you pull into doesn't feel right move on to somewhere that feels ok to you. We've moved on several times from aires or stelleplatz that we didn't feel comfortable with.

Graham


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 17, 2018)

Maybe you should stay at a campsite initially but have a look in at an aire on route that would give you an idea what to expect and a campsite would give that feeling of security whilst you get your feet under the table.


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 17, 2018)

saxonborg said:


> Maybe you should stay at a campsite initially but have a look in at an aire on route that would give you an idea what to expect and a campsite would give that feeling of security whilst you get your feet under the table.



Thanks for the advice. It actually wouldn't be a bad idea to have campsites as an option, staying at one to start with might help. I know this is a bit of a stupid question, but how do I find one?? I only know how to find wild camping spots :lol-049:


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 17, 2018)

Go on the trip you’ll love it. Main advice is park up in the daylight and if you don’t feel comfortable move on. France is generally quite safe. I’ve never used headlamps deflectors, camper contact app is worth every penny for seeking out parking spots.


----------



## GinaRon (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi, we are booked on ferry end of September, I bought the aires book, I looked at Roamin Rog's and it gives all the aires, I purchased the two for North and South of France and we also have the POI's from here so I think we will be well covered, it is our first long trip to France so I wanted to be covered for places to stay.  The aires books were £25.50 for the two and that included postage, I am well happy with them. all I want now is a map book (I need a map book - large scale) and I will be happy.  :drive::camper:


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 17, 2018)

*Hello*

Everybody is nervous first time France is so campers friendly you will soon find out. Drive away from Calais with a ribbon tied to your right hand ( it is a visual reminder you need to be right side of the road) someone always speaks English if you need help especially the youngsters. The rest of Europe is equally camper friendly. Parking before dark is the best you can get a good grip of facilities. The internet is brilliant for resources but if you read all the horror stories you would never venture out. The thing that struck me the most was thinking I was the first explorer lol MH have been driving Europe for years.
We use ********** and ************** to look for our stops there are loads of other options. Once we have made a choice we google map it maybe google earth it just to check it out. Sometimes map images are old but we get an idea and of the roads leading to it. 
Mostly relax and enjoy you will meet others who will know good stops quiet stops ect ect


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 17, 2018)

Have a brilliant adventure.. Keep us posted.
Let us know if you see any vans with the colored Crit-air discs on their windscreens.
We've just done 700 miles in a week... And not consciously seen one.


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 17, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Let us know if you see any vans with the colored Crit-air discs on their windscreens.
> We've just done 700 miles in a week... And not consciously seen one.


*You should have seen mine at Henley !!!!!!
*
We have had attempted break ins twice but each time our fault, first time was La Jonquera Spain, just over the border and Maggy wanted to park out of the way for shopping, second time was on a motorway service area close to Barcelona, we have been doing this for over 30 years and should have known better but after so long without problems you do get a bit blasé, we feel safer in France/Spain and Germany than the UK


edit to Paul:
*I had my silver screens on so you are excused*


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 17, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Have a brilliant adventure.. Keep us posted.
> Let us know if you see any vans with the colored Crit-air discs on their windscreens.
> We've just done 700 miles in a week... And not consciously seen one.



Thanks guys, I will


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 17, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> *You should have seen mine at Henley !!!!!!
> *
> We have had attempted break ins twice but each time our fault, first time was La Jonquera Spain, just over the border and Maggy wanted to park out of the way for shopping, second time was on a motorway service area close to Barcelona, we have been doing this for over 30 years and should have known better but after so long without problems you do get a bit blasé, we feel safer in France/Spain and Germany than the UK
> 
> ...



Thank you, it's good to hear you've had so little trouble in such a long time. I have had one or two slightly uncomfortable nights in the UK but nothing bad enough to really put me off. I'm sure the same will apply to the continent.


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 17, 2018)

just post on here good morning and let us know you ok  dont say where you are just morning till you settle down and are happy as this might give you confidence that some well there will be a lot looking out for you just checking that you are fine


----------



## oppy (Sep 17, 2018)

Over the last 4 years we have spent about 5/6 months in France, Spain & Portugal stopping mainly on Aires with an occasional night at a campsite (for laundry and hot showers) without any problems. So worry not, just a modicum of common sense and getting to your overnight stop by mid afternoon should see you safe and secure. There are scroats everywhere but much less so away from major cities and larger towns


----------



## n brown (Sep 17, 2018)

traveled europe for many years,selling on markets and doing building type work , never with a dog but usually with kids. used my common sense all the time and followed my  instincts and never had a serious problem. you'll be fine
park near lights and other people. question everything and everybody


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 17, 2018)

*Richebourg*

Is a nice quiet aire 
Just over 1 hour from Calais
Google Maps
This route avoids tolls
The last 5 miles is a bit fiddly on local roads so SATNAV essential

The aire is by a sports centre
EHU is available but only from the borne
The pitches are nicely separated by low hedges
Not much in the village (walkable)
Need to go to the town hall for Wi-fi password

Depends which direction you are headed
It is a regular for us..
This year 2 nights going out and 3 coming back 

In general we think about 100 miles a day and stop for 2 nights
an outline route planned but seek out aires as we go.

Our fuel gauge is dodgy (very over optimistic) so we fill up with fuel at about 350 miles and look to do this every 6 7 or 8 days but if we are moving more maybe after 4 days...Just our way of managing the fuel cost.
With  regard to aires we aim to  do something like
" Free Free Pay Pay  Free " but see our rules below

Rule 1 Do not rush..... but the odd long day is OK
Rule 2 No more rules
Rule 3 See rule 2


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 17, 2018)

The aire at Richebourg is in the POIs ...


----------



## TJBi (Sep 18, 2018)

LindsayH said:


> I've found myself doing some goat sitting in Luton, but in two weeks time when I'm done I should really bite the bullet and find my way to the other side of the channel. I'm a little nervous. I'm trying to ignore all the scaremongers and ridiculous stories but apart from anything else, I've done very little driving abroad. I've also just spoken to a couple whose cab was broken into twice in Spain while they were sleeping in the back. They did add that they still had a fantastic time and it wouldn't stop them going again but I'm still a little worried. I'm sure I'll be fine after a while when I've got my confidence up, but does anyone have any advice for the first few days/weeks? Especially if I'm on my own?  Does it help to have a plan/itinerary to start with? How far should I plan to go on the first day do you think? I am vaguely heading for a friend's house near Langres so I'll have a breather there and find my feet.
> I have bought the usual gubbins (bulbs,triangle etc.) and just found out my Euro rating so I can buy a Critair sticker. Do I need a sticker for other countries too? Do I need headlight deflectors? I think I'll try and seek out other van peeps as much as possible to start with so I can learn some stuff. Any thoughts appreciated!
> I'll do another thread for my specific gas questions I think...
> Thanks - Lindsay x



I started motorhoming in 2014, and have since spent something in the order of a year in France, generally split into two trips per year.  I have nearly always used aires or wild camped, only using one campsite to meet friends who live there when renting out their house nearby.  I have never bought an aires book, always relying on the Wild Camping POIs for France (some excellent ones alongside lakes and inland waterways) and the POIs for France from CAMPINGCAR-INFOS - all of them loaded on my satnav.  I also use the WC and CCI POIs on my Android tablet, the former using maps.me with all French mapping downloaded for offline use and the latter using their Android app with data, comments and photos for the whole of France downloaded for offline use (for which there is a modest subscription for either 90 days or a year).

There is a recent thread about hose/fittings required in France.  I have found Hozelock or similar fittings to be useful, with 3/4" and 1/2" threaded fittings being quite common and the male/male fitting also occasionally being useful.  Service points equipped with the corresponding female outlet presented a steep learning curve: you have to ensure that you connect everything to your hose to begin with and then insert into the outlet; removal from the outlet is what cuts off the flow, so you need to ensure that you remove your entire system in one go as leaving the male/male fitting in the female outlet can result in you getting very wet!
It is also useful to have one of these:  https://www.partmaster.co.uk/washing-machine/taps-adaptors/hose-tap-adaptor/product.pl?pid=217848 which I have found invaluable with non-threaded taps.

France is very well geared to motorhoming, so enjoy!


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 18, 2018)

a satnav has been mentioned, do you have one or do you have a phone/tablet with maps.me?, if you don't have a satnav pm me, I have one I no longer need


----------



## Biggarmac (Sep 18, 2018)

Lindsay you asked about how to find campsites.  I use the A.C.S.I . book.  It is a discount scheme for some campsites.  Useful for a first trip on your own.  Have a great time.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 18, 2018)

We mostly wild. Some years ago we were conscious that if anything happened to us, no one would know where we are. So we use maps.me, click on our position and share our coordinates by text every evening with my sister. 

In 3.5 years we’ve moved on about 3 times as we didn’t like the look of a place (one was a gay dogging lay-by in the UK!!!). And broken into in Copenhagen - we’d stayed too long on a side street and been out all day. Now we use campsites in major towns and cities or stay well out and cycle or bus in. 

For France we also like France Passion, but only worth buying if you plan to spend a a good few nights on their farms. They are nearly always rural and very quiet. 

Do you plan to stay in France?


----------



## seadogjon (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi ,lindsay,,being a bit nervous is ok,
Why dont you look into ferries to dieppe ,fairly cheap this time of year and straight into lovely peaceful country.
Note that campsites start shutting end of september ,but the aire system is brilliant .
I much prefer driving france than at home ,big smile on my face every time we land.
Do read up on french traffic rules ,mostly like ours but some odd like ,triangle with black cross in centre ,people on the right have priority ,mainly small towns and villages .
i would avoid large places like rouen etc ,ok but can be a bit hairy.
Just enjoy and chill.we are heading to dieppe in a couple weeks ,can,t wait
Jon.


----------



## Caz (Sep 18, 2018)

I went on a trip to France last year with a group of solo ladies. 13 vans, 13 ladies and 11 dogs. Only myself and a couple of the others had been before.

To start with we travelled in mini convoys of 4 vans max, and met up each night at a pre-agreed aire, but by the second week most were all confident enough with the driving etc to travel on their own.

Over the 3 weeks I stayed on two campsites. One for 5 nights (that was the only pre-booked thing we had) and the other for one night 'cos I needed a shower and washing machine. The rest of the time we used the aires.

All the ladies loved it and said they would happily do it again on their own.


----------



## Deleted member 75172 (Sep 18, 2018)

mark61 said:


> I'd get a high viz and* beam deflectors*, again many don't bother with them, they are only a few quid, and one thing less to stress about.



UK headlights are pointed left, which is straight at the oncoming drivers so beam deflectors are a must.
I once had mine badly positioned and had lorry drivers shining lasers at me and that was not fun.

Hope you enjoy the trip
Pete


----------



## alcam (Sep 18, 2018)

Caz said:


> I went on a trip to France last year with a group of solo ladies. 13 vans, 13 ladies and 11 dogs. Only myself and a couple of the others had been before.
> 
> To start with we travelled in mini convoys of 4 vans max, and met up each night at a pre-agreed aire, but by the second week most were all confident enough with the driving etc to travel on their own.
> 
> ...



How did you dispose of your victims ?


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks everyone, so much reassurance and lots of great advice! I've copied and pasted various bits into my WC forum notes file on my computer.
I love this:
"Rule 1 Do not rush..... but the odd long day is OK
Rule 2 No more rules
Rule 3 See rule 2"

The Richebourg aire is in the right direction, thank you Chris and Jagmanx. I'd be headed for Langres probably.

Thanks OH, Oppy and N Brown for the kind words.

TJBi and Tezza33, I have a satnav, a new TomTom which was my leaving present from work. It has never worked however. Now I am in one place for a couple of weeks they are going to call me and do a remote take over of my computer to try and get it sorted. Then I can finally download some stuff onto it. Can someone give me a brief explanation of what Mapsme is? I've seen it mentioned a few times. At the moment I have Google Earth Pro on my computer but it is very clunky and slow and sometimes doesn't want to work offline at all. Would Mapsme be a good alternative. I'm also an Ordinance Survey subscriber but haven't explored whether that's useful or not yet. Camper-Info is new to me and looks helpful - thanks.

Thanks Biggarmac, I'll google that!

I'm sorry I didn't run into you at Hereford Clunegapyears. Hopefully I'll bump into you on the road one day so I can pick your brains! I had wondered about France Passion, I was looking at it last night. The places do look nice. I don't know how long I'll stay in France, my plans have all gone out the window. I suspect it may get a bit cold for me and then I guess my options will be fleeing back to England to sofa surf or head South! My French is awful too, although I've now at least bought a phrase book. The last couple of years I've been learning a bit of Spanish and Greek so I don't think I have much room left in my head for French!

Very helpful thanks Seadogjon. I had forgotten I need to swat up on roadsigns and suchlike. I will also look at the Dieppe ferry and get some prices.

That sounds like soooo much fun Caz! And such a confidence building way of getting into continental travel. 

Fab, thanks Petabix ( great name :-D ). I'm just about to do an Amazon order so good timing...

Cheers all x


----------



## seadogjon (Sep 18, 2018)

seadogjon said:


> Hi ,lindsay,,being a bit nervous is ok,
> Why dont you look into ferries to dieppe ,fairly cheap this time of year and straight into lovely peaceful country.
> Note that campsites start shutting end of september ,but the aire system is brilliant .
> I much prefer driving france than at home ,big smile on my face every time we land.
> ...



Make that a triangle with a black X in centre..
Hope its not an insult but over sixties get 20 percent discount if done by phone on dieppe boat .
Got a feeling you dont qualify?
Jon..


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 18, 2018)

seadogjon said:


> Make that a triangle with a black X in centre..
> Hope its not an insult but over sixties get 20 percent discount if done by phone on dieppe boat .
> Got a feeling you dont qualify?
> Jon..



20% blimey!! No, sadly not. Will I get away with a grey wig do you think??


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 18, 2018)

Clunegapyears said:


> We mostly wild. Some years ago we were conscious that if anything happened to us, no one would know where we are. So we use maps.me, click on our position and share our coordinates by text every evening with my sister.



You can do this automatically.

The free option is to use Google Maps to share your position with a named individual.

I use a more sophisticated option, an app called Life360. This requires an annual subscription of £20 and you create a group that share their positions continuously using the GPS location of their phones.

It has many options including keeping an exact track of the routes you drive which can be useful if you drive solo and can't remember exactly where you've been. Also useful to remind you historically about where you've been, though Google Timeline does something similar.

I feel more relaxed that my daughters know exactly where I am.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 18, 2018)

You can find out more about maps.me here:

Using POI kml files with Maps.me - Maps with me.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 18, 2018)

*POI for Friends Family*

I simply use the check-in facility on Facebook on my phone
write a brief comment and share..
You can choose who to share with maybe not all friends but those in "family"
Particularly good on a smartphone or Tablet
Maybe include a photo occasionally
The advantage of the phone is that with a suitable simcard it is so easy and no need to wind the laptop up etc

Ask your main contacts to press "like"  or indeed make a comment so you know they have seen it

Maspsme is great as has been suggested..
I log all my overnights saving in  a bookmarks folder eg France or Spain etc

I name places to include a number 
eg 01 Calais
02 Richebourg
03 .....

Sad person that I am I then import them to Google maps (my Maps)


----------



## alwaysared (Sep 18, 2018)

If you use whatsapp you can share your location with one or all of your group, you can even set an expiry time. It's all explaiined here
Good luck Lindsey, it was nice talking to you at Hereford and I'm sure you'll be fine, just enjoy.

Regards,
Del


----------

